# Programable thermostat for quadra fire gas fireplace



## artic_werewolf (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a quadra fire gas fireplace and have tried to change out the thermostat that came with it for a programable. I understand that I need one that is usable with millivolt one.  I tried switching to a hunter model 44155c but can not seem to understand from their instructions how to wire the three wires from the fireplace to new thermostat.


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

Any way you can post a link to the instructions?  In general you want to connect the On/Off switch leads from your unit to a set of dry contacts on the thermostat.  This should only be 2 leads.  Does the Quad manual cover this?


----------

